# Yet another question



## Newtothis (Sep 25, 2011)

I am having my first swimming lesson on Thursday night; got my cossie; towel; flip-flops; sports-bag but do I need to wear goggles? Will the chloride in the water affect my eye's - I've got my first retinal appointment in October. 

Many thanks
Amanda x


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 25, 2011)

Not sure about effects on retina, but I always swim with goggles - the chlorine makes your eyes sting and so goggles are a must if you're going to stick your head in the water.

Are you a beginner swimmer, or just trying to improve technique? I hope you enjoy the classes, I love swimming


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 25, 2011)

Pigeon said:


> Not sure about effects on retina, but I always swim with goggles - the chlorine makes your eyes sting and so goggles are a must if you're going to stick your head in the water.
> 
> Are you a beginner swimmer, or just trying to improve technique? I hope you enjoy the classes, I love swimming



Hi Pigeon; I'm an absolute beginner - just couldn't get it at school. Then when diagnosed I thought I've always wanted to be able to swim; missed out on so much when my son was younger so have booked a block of swimming lessons; 12 lessons; 30mins per lesson. I'm really looking forward to it; as they say..you're never to old....


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 25, 2011)

Well done for signing up, let us know how you get on!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> Hi Pigeon; I'm an absolute beginner - just couldn't get it at school. Then when diagnosed I thought I've always wanted to be able to swim; missed out on so much when my son was younger so have booked a block of swimming lessons; 12 lessons; 30mins per lesson. I'm really looking forward to it; as they say..you're never to old....



Well done you!  I've never heard anything about people with diabetes needing to wear goggles, but as Pigeon says the chlorine can make your eyes sore so I'd recommend them. Some people are less affected than others - I find it really irritates my eyes (although that's a memory from a long time ago, haven't been swimming in years!)

Hope you really enjoy it!


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 25, 2011)

Pigeon said:


> Well done for signing up, let us know how you get on!



I will; my hubby is threatening to video me...he is a mean man..


----------



## slipper (Sep 25, 2011)

Good for you Amanda, you will be so fit with all this exercise. I loved swimming but my mobility scooter would sink now I reckon!!!!!

The chlorine may make your eyes red but usually only for an hour or two in my case. If your worried, get some goggles, they're not expensive I imagine, and why not a hat too.


----------



## Copepod (Sep 25, 2011)

Depends a lot on whether or not your eyes close when they come into contact with water, and how you feel about water on your face. For many beginners, that's a big issue, and goggles can help. However, don't wear a mask (intended for SCUBA diving and snorkling) that covers you nose, as this is not intended for swimming - in fact, masks are banned at many  swimming pools, except at SCUBA sessions. 

Can you speak with the instructor for advice before the lesson?

Enjoy your swimming - and all it can lead to...


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 25, 2011)

slipper said:


> Good for you Amanda, you will be so fit with all this exercise. I loved swimming but my mobility scooter would sink now I reckon!!!!!
> 
> The chlorine may make your eyes red but usually only for an hour or two in my case. If your worried, get some goggles, they're not expensive I imagine, and why not a hat too.



My hubby told me to get a hat; only because he's worried my hair dye will run..... he is a cheeky so and so.


----------



## gail1 (Sep 25, 2011)

nowdays not all pools use chlorine so it may be worth you asking if they do


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 25, 2011)

gail1 said:


> nowdays not all pools use chlorine so it may be worth you asking if they do



When I went to book I could smell it; I will check though and about the goggles. Thanks guys; I'm really looking forward to it and will let you know how it went..... Amanda x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2011)

Newtothis said:


> When I went to book I could smell it; I will check though and about the goggles. Thanks guys; I'm really looking forward to it and will let you know how it went..... Amanda x



Thanks Amanda, and your hubby has kindly promised to send me the link to the Youtube video... 

Only joking!


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 25, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Thanks Amanda, and your hubby has kindly promised to send me the link to the Youtube video...
> 
> Only joking!



Funny - I'll ensure its available for download for when everyone needs a good laugh..... You never know it could make me an instant internet star. 

Amanda 

I was going to include more emotions such as rolley eyes after Funny but it would only let me have 4....


----------



## AnnW (Sep 25, 2011)

Brilliant... Well done you !!! I love swimming , hope you are soon tearing up and down the pool! 
My pool doesn't smell of chlorine but all the swimmers who put their head under water use goggles... I would suggest as you are a beginner you will sink a couple of times at least !!


----------



## Newtothis (Sep 25, 2011)

AnnW said:


> Brilliant... Well done you !!! I love swimming , hope you are soon tearing up and down the pool!
> My pool doesn't smell of chlorine but all the swimmers who put their head under water use goggles... I would suggest as you are a beginner you will sink a couple of times at least !!



I am looking forward to it; have wanted to learn to swim for ages but never had the guts to book on; thought I was too old  Then gave myself a good talking to and booked on  Will speak to the instructor re the goggles; I don't even open my eyes when having a shower.... Will let you know how I get on..... Amanda x


----------

